# Wine and Beer Thread



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

Recently I took a promotion for my employer. I work with a lot of beer and wine, however I haven't tried every brand. Plus with how many brands there are, it is very hard to do so. Can you all help me out?

Can you tell me about the beer and wine you drink, and give me a brief description so that I can have an explanation of that product for customers?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That's a tough one. Up here in Portland we have around 100 craft breweries in the greater city area and they must make over a thousand different brews. However, my nearest and dearest is Breakside. On the wall of the tasting room hang award after award but two of them are set apart. "World's Best Beer" for two years running from a contest . . . _in Germany_! In the winter I go for their Imperial Russian Stout. Yum!

During the (about) two months each year when it gets hot, I switch over to Pfriem Pils. I've been to Europe and had genuine Czech Pilsner. Pfriem's is better.


----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm a Russian Imperial and German Lager kind of person. Personally.


----------

